# Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?



## Pisolo (6. Dezember 2011)

Liebes Forum,

ich bereite mich gerade noch ein wenig auf meine Prüfung morgen vor.

Bei der A2 Rute auf Rotaugen wurde mir folgende Montage beigebracht:

Große Schlaufe in die Hauptschnur
Am unteren Ende der Hauptschnur hängt ein kleines Blei am Wirbel
Auf 1/3 Höhe vom unteren Pol entfernt wird eine kleine Schlaufe geknüpft, in die dann Vorfach und Haken (ohne Wirbel) eingehängt werden.


Meine Frage: Ist das wirklich korrekt so? Warum brauche ich denn den Wirbel am Blei, und nicht vor dem Vorfach? Wenn was wirbelt, wäre es doch der Fisch, also die Hakenseite, oder? Oder ist das Grundblei quasi ein fixer Punkt um den der Rest der Schnur rotieren kann, so dass hier der Wirbel hin gehört?

Ist mir etwas unklar,

Vielen Dank,
Pisolo


----------



## pinkys_brain (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Für die Prüfung einfach auswendig lernen und den gesunden Menschenverstand aussen vor lassen.


----------



## NickAdams (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Viele Prüfer sind wie Eunuchen: Sie glauben zu wissen, wie's geht, machen's aber nicht selbst. Daher sind Praxistauglichkeit und Prüfungsstoff nicht selten zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Auch ich rate dir: Augen zu und durch - hinterher kannst du es machen, wie du willst.
Außerdem schadet ein zusätzlicher Wirbel nie.

So long,

Nick


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Völlig überflüssig, aber wie meien Vorredner schon sagen, was die Prüfer dir beibringen einfach befolgen.. dann kann auch nichts schiefgehen!!


----------



## Anglero (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Auch wenn Du nicht schreibst, in welchem BL Du die Prüfung machst, gehe ich mal von der Schwingspitzenrute aus. 

Diese erfordert imho eine Laufbleimontage. D.h. ein kleines Birnenblei auf die Hauptschnur ziehen, einen kleinen Wirbel mit Clinchknoten an das Ende der Hauptschnur, Vorfach mit Haken an Wirbel, kleines Schrotblei oder Gummiperle als Schutzstopper vor Knoten Hauptschnur/Wirbel

kurz: kl. Birnenblei -> kl. Schrotblei -> kl. Wirbel -> Vorfach mit Haken

Gruß
Anglero

P.S. Gibt ein eigenes Unterforum zur Fischerprüfung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=146


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Große Schlaufe in die Hauptschnur
> Am unteren Ende der Hauptschnur hängt ein kleines Blei am Wirbel
> Auf 1/3 Höhe vom unteren Pol entfernt wird eine kleine Schlaufe geknüpft, in die dann Vorfach und Haken (ohne Wirbel) eingehängt werden.
> 
> ...


Das nennt sich Durchlaufmontage, der Wirbel sorgt dafür dass die Schnur sauber auf der Hauptschnur gleitet und der Fisch nichts vom vom Bleigewicht mitbekommt.

Hier ist zwar ein Wirbel anstatt der Schlaufe zur Verbindung der Hauptschnur mit dem Vorfach aber ich denke Du verstehts was dahinter steckt:

http://www.angelfreund.osmardorow.de/angelmontagen/feeder_durchlaufmontage.jpg

Edit: das ganze neigt aber stark zum Verheddern beim auswurf, ich würde in der Realität einen "Casting Boom" anstatt des reinen Wirbels auf der Hauptschnur empfehlen.


----------



## Pisolo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

@Anglero:
Du hast Recht, es soll die Schwingspitzenrute sein (Köln), aber "nein", eine echte Laufbleimontage wurde mir hier nicht beigebracht. Was Du in klein beschreibsst, habe ich in groß (größeres Blei) für die Grundrute für Aale gelernt.


@Denni_Lo:
Deine Montagenbeschreibung ist nur ähnlich, aber auch nicht identisch. Bei mir wird das freie Ende der Hauptschnur durch den Wirbel geführt und dann mit der Hauptschnur ca. 60cm vor dem freien Ende verknotet. Dadurch hängt jetzt der Wirbel frei laufend in einer großen Schlaufe mit Umfang 60cm. In diese große Schlaufe wird noch eine kleine Schlaufe geknüpft, damit ich das Vorfach (jetzt ohne Wirbel) daran befestigen kann.

Kann da jemand noch Abhilfe schaffen?


VG,
Pisolo


----------



## Pisolo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*







Nachtrag: Dieses Bild zeigt ein wenig die Art der Montage, die mir beigebracht wurde, nur dass statt des Futterkorbes das kleine Blei hängt und das Vorfach direkt in die erste Schlaufe nach dem ersten Chirurgenknoten eingehängt wird.

Wäre das in Euren Augen eine korrekte Montage für die Schwingspitzenrute?

Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Franky (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Das klingt nach einer nahezu klassischen Schlaufenmontage. Ist eigentlich eher mit Futterkorb bzw Futterspirale mit Feeder gebräuchlich, kann aber auch mit normalem Birnenblei genutzt werden. Für mich verwunderlich, dass das in der Prüfung abgefordert wird, denn das ist eher fortgeschritten als Basic.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Dieses Bild zeigt ein wenig die Art der Montage, die mir beigebracht wurde, nur dass statt des Futterkorbes das kleine Blei hängt und das Vorfach direkt in die erste Schlaufe nach dem ersten Chirurgenknoten eingehängt wird.
> 
> Wäre das in Euren Augen eine korrekte Montage für die Schwingspitzenrute?
> 
> ...


Diese Montage geht weit über das hinaus was in Köln von den Prüflingen verlangt wird, zumal ich mal einkalt behaupte keiner der Prüfer kann die Montage auf Anhieb selbst binden 

Die von mir verlinkte Durchlaufmontage ist die in der Prüfung vorkommende Montage, hier mal die Montage für A2 in NRW:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/a2-schwingspitzenrute

Bilder vom Material weichen immer von der Realität ab da nicht jede Behörde über die selben Geräte (Modell usw.) verfügt.

In der Realität würde ich aber die Schlaufenmontage in den meisten Situationen der Durchlaufmontage vorziehen.


----------



## Anglero (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Das kommt wohl Deiner Beschreibung am nächsten:
http://angeln.kroczek.net/node/3

Wie gesagt, mach es so, wie Euch beigebracht wurde. Die Kursleiter kennen meist die Anforderungen der Prüfer. Bei uns und in den meisten Fällen in NRW wurde es so gefordert, wie von mir beschrieben.


----------



## Pisolo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Das kommt wohl Deiner Beschreibung am nächsten:
> http://angeln.kroczek.net/node/3
> 
> Wie gesagt, mach es so, wie Euch beigebracht wurde. Die Kursleiter kennen meist die Anforderungen der Prüfer. Bei uns und in den meisten Fällen in NRW wurde es so gefordert, wie von mir beschrieben.


 
Genau das ist sie. Da suche ich also seit Wochen nach Bildern und am Abend vor der Prüfung bekomme ich sie von Dir. Anglero, Dir widme ich meinen ersten Fang mit der Schwingspitzenrute, dat sach ich Dir! #6


----------



## Anglero (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Genau das ist sie. Da suche ich also seit Wochen nach Bildern und am Abend vor der Prüfung bekomme ich sie von Dir. Anglero, Dir widme ich meinen ersten Fang mit der Schwingspitzenrute, dat sach ich Dir! #6


 
Na dann mal viel Glück für morgen!


----------



## macke (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

OT:
Versteh ich das richtig, bei euch gibt es eine praktische Prüfung?!

Viele Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Pisolo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Wir haben heute Morgen die Ruten alle feinsäuberlich zusammengeknotet...


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

hast bestanden?


----------



## Pisolo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> hast bestanden?


 
60/6/28 und als Erster wieder durch die Tür... |supergri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!#6



Pisolo schrieb:


> Wir haben heute Morgen die Ruten alle feinsäuberlich zusammengeknotet...



Egal was sie Dir im Kurs beigebracht haben:
Darauf, Knoten in deine Ruten zu machen, solltest Du in Zukunft trotzdem lieber verzichten...

Auf Dauer kann das ganz schön ins Geld gehen!:q

Und jetzt los, Steuerkarte holen, Karte lösen und ab ans Wasser!
Es ist Hechtzeit!

Ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Pisolo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wozu Wirbel bei Grundangeln?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Egal was sie Dir im Kurs beigebracht haben:
> Darauf, Knoten in deine Ruten zu machen, solltest Du in Zukunft trotzdem lieber verzichten...


 
:q

Erstmal Weihnachten abwarten... Die Prüfungsruten sind verknotet und eine eigene habe ich noch nicht...


----------

